# Annual issue of T4s



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Don‘t get ME started 





Posted by Mark Bossi M.A. Bossi, Esquire from Toronto Ontario Canada on March 05, 1999 at 14:37:57:


In Reply to: Don‘t get me started on the RPSR, PLEASE!!!!!!!!! posted by Michael A. Dorosh on March 05, 1999 at 00:22:46:



Perhaps a point has been missed.

Due to the retroactive pay raise, some personnel received a very large, lump sum backpayment - in some cases, this caused an increase in the rate of income taxation.
Therefore, as a direct result of the pay raise, it was more important than usual that T4s be distributed in a timely fashion i.e. to afford individuals the opportunity to calculate, and decide whether to make an RRSP contribution.  Don‘t forget, most reservists are not eligible to contribute to the CF pension plan - only Regular Force, and in some cases ex-Regs enjoy this benefit.  The only related benefit for reservists is the recently instituted "separation payment" - basically, an incentive for reservists to quit after they‘ve been in long enough to make a meaningful contribution to the CF, but I digress ...


----------



## AirDet (28 Jan 2014)

So EMMA has been offline for a few days now. With PER season just beginning it's bad timing.  Anybody have any idea when they expect it to be back up?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2014)

The email we got said server failure. Depending on backup situation, it could be a day, it could be weeks.


----------



## Ayrsayle (28 Jan 2014)

Somewhat related - but access to DND Learn from home is down as well.

Maybe it is just that time of the year?


----------



## eliminator (28 Jan 2014)

EMMA is down for whatever reason, but MPRRs are still accessible through MonitorMass.


----------



## Tibbson (29 Jan 2014)

eliminator said:
			
		

> EMMA is down for whatever reason, but MPRRs are still accessible through MonitorMass.



We've been using PASS/VFS too.


----------



## AirDet (29 Jan 2014)

eliminator said:
			
		

> EMMA is down for whatever reason, but MPRRs are still accessible through MonitorMass.



Thanks. MonMass is working great for these. It's a new tool for us, but I like it.


----------



## lcis00110 (30 Jan 2014)

This was just released today:

1. PLEASE NOTE, AT THIS MOMENT ALL EMAA SERVICES ARE CURRENTLY DOWN.

2. PEOPLESOFT REPRESENTATIVES HAVE REPORTED THAT EMMA IS DOWN BUT THERE IS NO ETA ON RESTORAL OF SERVICES.

3. CFNOC WILL BE SENDING A FINAL ALL POINT BULLETIN ONCE SERVICES HAVE BEEN RESTORED.

END OF ENGLISH TEXT / LE TEXTE FRANÇAIS SUIT:

1. VEUILLEZ PRENDRE NOTE QUE PRÉSENTEMENT, TOUT LES SERVICES DE EMAA NE SONT PAS DISPONIBLE.

2. LES REPRÉSENTENT DE PEOPLESOFT ON AFFIRMER QUE LES SERVICES NE SERONT PAS DISPONIBLE POUR LES PROCHAIN 24 HEURES.

3. CORFC ENVERRA UN DERNIER ''ALL POINT BULLETIN'' LORSQUE LES SERVICES SERONT RÉTABLIE.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Jan 2014)

Guess someone forgot to do maintenance on the servers....or maybe budget cuts..... ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2014)

In related news, _EMAA_ is also down.   ;D


----------



## AirDet (30 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> In related news, _EMAA_ is also down.   ;D



 What can I say? I'm not an admin clerk. I was reading an email on it today when it dawned on me that I messed up the title of this thread. My bad.

Does anyone know if they will still be posting our T4s on EMAA this year?


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> What can I say? I'm not an admin clerk. I was reading an email on it today when it dawned on me that I messed up the title of this thread. My bad.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will still be posting our T4s on EMAA this year?



As far as I understand it, the process will be automatic.  If memory serves me correct, you should also be able to access T4's through the Service Canada website.


----------



## AirDet (31 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> As far as I understand it, the process will be automatic.  If memory serves me correct, you should also be able to access T4's through the Service Canada website.



Excellent. I had never heard of that ability before. I'll give it a try. Thanks for the helpful advice.


----------



## AirDet (31 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If memory serves me correct, you should also be able to access T4's through the Service Canada website.



You're right. One can. However, my postal code didn't match the one they have on file so I'll have to call them and have that fixed first.

I like to file my taxes early and get them out of the way before getting into PER season.


----------



## kev994 (31 Jan 2014)

I just checked Service Canada and they only seem to have EI slips, Revenue Canada has last year's T4, I assume this year's aren't out yet.


----------



## AirDet (4 Feb 2014)

EMAA came up this morning. The T4s aren't there but that's fine. I'm sure they'll be posted shortly.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> EMAA came up this morning. The T4s aren't there but that's fine. I'm sure they'll be posted shortly.



They were posted last year on the very last day they legally were allowed to be, although I hope that's just growing pains.


----------



## AirDet (4 Feb 2014)

True but I have faith in the system... most days. :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2014)

MPRR function is not working yet...


----------



## AirDet (5 Feb 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> MPRR function is not working yet...



I noticed that too but have already taken the advice of someone else on this thread and printed them from MonMass.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

EMAA is back online today


----------



## lcis00110 (5 Feb 2014)

MPRR function works as well.


----------



## DAA (5 Feb 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> MPRR function is not working yet...



There are also some system issues with HRMS when trying to run MPRR's as well.  So at the present time, I think MM is the only reliable place to get one.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> There are also some system issues with HRMS when trying to run MPRR's as well.  So at the present time, I think MM is the only reliable place to get one.



But you got to remember MM pulls from all those other programs and does not send to them....so expect MM MPRR it be unreliable too...


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

Any awesome clerks know when they'll be available on EMAA, I don't recall if they were available mid-Feb or end-Feb last year. Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They were posted last year on the very last day they legally were allowed to be.



So expect them 28 Feb


----------



## dapaterson (5 Feb 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> But you got to remember MM pulls from all those other programs and does not send to them....so expect MM MPRR it be unreliable too...



MM does not pull.  MM receives periodic updates and maintains a parallel database.  So if the updates fail, MM will continue to reflect old data.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2014)

That's what I meant


----------



## DAA (5 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> MM does not pull.  MM receives periodic updates and maintains a parallel database.  So if the updates fail, MM will continue to reflect old data.



Exactly and if memory serves me correct, data dumps from HRMS are done every weekend.


----------



## stokerwes (6 Feb 2014)

At 2359hrs  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Feb 2014)

So...having released last march, I should expect mine around April 2015?


----------



## dapaterson (6 Feb 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> So...having released last march, I should expect mine around April 2015?



If you have kept your address information up to date you should receive them in the mail.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks, figured as much!


----------



## DAA (6 Feb 2014)

bouncer2004 said:
			
		

> Any awesome clerks know when they'll be available on EMAA, I don't recall if they were available mid-Feb or end-Feb last year. Thanks!



See the link for details but still no date yet as to when they will be available --->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-statement-inserts.page

Probably won't be any further announcement until the mid-Feb pay run.


----------



## Tibbson (6 Feb 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> So...having released last march, I should expect mine around April 2015?



It was always my understanding that CRA requires all employers to have T4s and other tax related "slips" issued by 1 Apr of any given year.


----------



## DAA (6 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> It was always my understanding that CRA requires all employers to have T4s and other tax related "slips" issued by 1 Apr of any given year.



Right out of the Employers Guide provided by CRA under "Responsibilities".  

"•File the T4 Summary, together with the related T4 slips, on or before the last day of February following the calendar year to which the slips apply."

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4120/rc4120-e.html#P117_6680

So, I think it is safe to say, that T4's will be available NLT 28 Feb 14.       If you want to get a jump on prepping your Tax Return, you can always use the figures from your "end-December" Pay Statement.


----------



## bouncer2004 (12 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Right out of the Employers Guide provided by CRA under "Responsibilities".
> 
> "•File the T4 Summary, together with the related T4 slips, on or before the last day of February following the calendar year to which the slips apply."
> 
> ...



True.  The only thing is I coldn't figure out the pension adjustment...but it only relates to how much RRSP room I get for the year and no impact on refunds.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Feb 2014)

bouncer2004 said:
			
		

> True.  The only thing is I coldn't figure out the pension adjustment...but it only relates to how much RRSP room I get for the year and no impact on refunds.



If you google site:cra.gc.ca Pension Adjustment  you'll find numerous references on how to calculate the PA.  Lots of fun at parties...

That said, it is worth checking.  I know one person (non-military) whose pay office miscalculated their PA; I helped walk them through the process and then helped walk their payroll office through the process.  End result - a revised T4, and a friend who watches every pay statement like a hawk in case of more such errors.


----------



## bouncer2004 (13 Feb 2014)

Awesome. Will check it out :nod:


----------



## AirDet (18 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Right out of the Employers Guide provided by CRA under "Responsibilities".
> "•File the T4 Summary, together with the related T4 slips, on or before the last day of February following the calendar year to which the slips apply."



Maybe I just don't understand the challenge involved but one would think it would be fairly easy to hi the enter key and send out the e-version of T4s before the last day of Feb. I just don't understand why the wait.

I like getting my taxes in ASAP. Waiting till the last day to do your taxes leaves no room for error.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Maybe I just don't understand the challenge involved but one would think it would be fairly easy to hi the enter key and send out the e-version of T4s before the last day of Feb. I just don't understand why the wait.



They want the interest to accrue on all the overpaid tax bills?


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Maybe I just don't understand the challenge involved but one would think it would be fairly easy to hi the enter key and send out the e-version of T4s before the last day of Feb. I just don't understand why the wait.
> 
> I like getting my taxes in ASAP. Waiting till the last day to do your taxes leaves no room for error.



I would think it to be a bit more complex than that.  I am pretty sure CCPS doesn't have the capability to generate T-4's, so there is most likely some sort of data file being transferred from one application to another to do this.  Then come the "errors", etc, etc, etc......


----------



## Tibbson (18 Feb 2014)

I've always just gone ahead and used the data off of my final pay statement.  Most of the figures I need are there and what isn't there I get from any other tax related forms I receive.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Feb 2014)

If it's any consolation, the public service compensation website had a "hiccup" this week, so the release of all the PS T-4s is now being staggered out over a week or more.  At last count, DND's were to be posted on Thursday... unless things go wrong again...


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ... unless things go wrong again...



Things never go wrong.   >











Fellow named Murphy has no legal standing here.


----------



## AirDet (18 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> I've always just gone ahead and used the data off of my final pay statement.  Most of the figures I need are there and what isn't there I get from any other tax related forms I receive.



I use an accountant friend. You know accountants... Without the proper documents there's no processing.


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Feb 2014)

Any other 68 000 people company would not have those kind of issues.  

I am always amazed at the inneficiency and disjointness of our systems....

Waiting to the very last day while allowed, should not be the standard, especially in an organization that promotes being early.


----------



## Nuggs (18 Feb 2014)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Any other 68 000 people company would not have those kind of issues.
> 
> I am always amazed at the inneficiency and disjointness of our systems....
> 
> Waiting to the very last day while allowed, should not be the standard, especially in an organization that promotes being early.



To quote friendly Sea Trainer I once knew "If you're not 15 minutes early for a timing, you're 20 mins late."


----------



## Tibbson (18 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Right out of the Employers Guide provided by CRA under "Responsibilities".
> 
> "•File the T4 Summary, together with the related T4 slips, on or before the last day of February following the calendar year to which the slips apply."
> 
> ...



Well, as the late great Paul Harvey would say...."and now _ know...the REST of the story!"_


----------



## bouncer2004 (19 Feb 2014)

and with guardian rolling out in the next few years...man I don't want to know...maybe its high time I do some admin courses on taxation...


----------



## 63 Delta (19 Feb 2014)

And guardian is...


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2014)

Guardian: replacement for HRMS, CCPS and RPSR.

It should be an improvement - it will be a commercial off the shelf payroll software, meaning it will use a system that's used in business, and not two old payroll applications, custom developed and maintained by duct tape and bailing wire.  So generating T4s should be a fully automated process.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Guardian: replacement for HRMS, CCPS and RPSR.
> 
> It should be an improvement - it will be a commercial off the shelf payroll software, meaning it will use a system that's used in business, and not two old payroll applications, custom developed and maintained by duct tape and bailing wire.  So generating T4s should be a fully automated process.



And probably guaranteed to not play nice with BASELINE..... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Guardian: replacement for HRMS, CCPS and RPSR.
> 
> It should be an improvement - it will be a commercial off the shelf payroll software, meaning it will use a system that's used in business, and not two old payroll applications, custom developed and maintained by duct tape and bailing wire.  So generating T4s should be a fully automated process.



Will this integrate the Res\ Reg pay systems so as to move seamlessly between one component and the other (at least paywise)?


----------



## 63 Delta (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Will this integrate the Res\ Reg pay systems so as to move seamlessly between one component and the other (at least paywise)?



It will be a single system for the CAF as a whole.  So Monday could be class A, and Tuesday in the Reg F (from a pay perspective).

No awkward computer interface between the two systems that generates problems when moving between components or classes of service; just tick a box and everything carries forward.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Feb 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And probably guaranteed to not play nice with BASELINE..... ;D



Baseline is pretty much dead with the Win 7 migration. I haven't seen a pop up in over a week since I've updated all my computers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Guardian: replacement for HRMS, CCPS and RPSR.
> 
> It should be an improvement - it will be a commercial off the shelf payroll software, meaning it will use a system that's used in business, and not two old payroll applications, custom developed and maintained by duct tape and bailing wire.  So generating T4s should be a fully automated process.



I hope it is rolled out better than the new system the Supply folks got in the fall.  I haven't heard one of them say anything good about it at all.  

But it likely won't be.   8)  SSDD until proven otherwise.


----------



## Old EO Tech (20 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I hope it is rolled out better than the new system the Supply folks got in the fall.  I haven't heard one of them say anything good about it at all.
> 
> But it likely won't be.   8)  SSDD until proven otherwise.



DRMIS has a learning curve but nothing worse than MIMS before it or Planexpert etc, Guardian is just a fancy name for PeopleSoft 9.2, and I'm sure it will be loads better than the current HR/Pay systems, but I'm still surprised we just did not buy the Pay/HR module for DRMIS(ie SAP) so we can have just one large database for all of CAF, now we will still have to program a new interface module between DRMIS(SAP) and PeopleSoft(oracle) so we can have data move back and forth.  And interface modules never have issues.....


----------



## AirDet (20 Feb 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> DRMIS has a learning curve but nothing worse than MIMS before it or Planexpert etc, Guardian is just a fancy name for PeopleSoft 9.2, and I'm sure it will be loads better than the current HR/Pay systems, but I'm still surprised we just did not buy the Pay/HR module for DRMIS(ie SAP) so we can have just one large database for all of CAF, now we will still have to program a new interface module between DRMIS(SAP) and PeopleSoft(oracle) so we can have data move back and forth.  And interface modules never have issues.....



Stop being logical. You know our handlers hate that.


----------



## DAA (20 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Baseline is pretty much dead with the Win 7 migration. I haven't seen a pop up in over a week since I've updated all my computers.



Finally, some good news for a change!  Those boobie pictures that keep randomly popping up on DWAN are starting to get annoying!


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

I believe someone predicted the T4s would be released on the 28 at 2359hrs. Since that is only 4 days away I'm betting his prediction is likely correct. I love working for an organization that's always predictable.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> I believe someone predicted the T4s would be released on the 28 at 2359hrs. Since that is only 4 days away I'm betting his prediction is likely correct. I love working for an organization that's always predictable.



But is that 2359 Zulu or local?


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

EST... I'm guessing.

I believe this was your prediction... you should tell us.  :-\


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> EST... I'm guessing.
> 
> I believe this was your prediction... you should tell us.  :-\



Oops. It was DAA.


----------



## stokerwes (24 Feb 2014)

04:59:59 Saturday March 1st in Zulu if your in the eastern time zone.  ;D


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

Maybe we should start a pool.


----------



## DAA (24 Feb 2014)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Oops. It was DAA.



Let's not forget about the "International Date Line"........  There's always a bar open somewhere in the world!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Feb 2014)

Didn't everyone see the CANFORGEN?

"_This year's T4 will be promulgated directly following the completion of PIL files_".







I kid!  I kid!!


----------



## AirDet (24 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Didn't everyone see the CANFORGEN?
> 
> "_This year's T4 will be promulgated directly following the completion of PIL files_".
> 
> I kid!  I kid!!



And the ward for the most evil post goes too......


----------



## kratz (24 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Didn't everyone see the CANFORGEN?
> 
> "_This year's T4 will be promulgated directly following the completion of PIL files_".
> 
> ...




Don't the T4s have to be audited in Ottawa by a team first?   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## stokerwes (24 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Didn't everyone see the CANFORGEN?
> 
> "_This year's T4 will be promulgated directly following the completion of PIL files_".
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2014)

kratz said:
			
		

> Don't the T4s have to be audited in Ottawa by a team first?   :Tin-Foil-Hat:



Not just any team. A TIGER team.


----------



## Tibbson (24 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Not just any team. A TIGER team.



I hope the T4 Tiger Team does it work more enthusiastically then this particular tiger did.


----------



## AirDet (25 Feb 2014)

I still think we should've started a pool. Then again 28 Feb and 1 Mar would be the first to go.


----------



## blackberet17 (25 Feb 2014)

Break the pool down into fifteen min chunks. Like time shares.

Any takers for:
etc....
28 2330 FEB 14?
28 2345 FEB 14?
28 2359 FEB 14? 
01 0000 MAR 14? (is that how "midnight" is done? Brain cramp today...)

Or five minute chunks, make it more interesting...


----------



## DAA (25 Feb 2014)

I'm thinking they will be released sometime on Thursday.  This way, they will have two days to try and sort out any remaining problems.


----------



## stokerwes (25 Feb 2014)

Yes two days to sort any issues out, that's loads of time. :facepalm:


----------



## AirDet (25 Feb 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Break the pool down into fifteen min chunks. Like time shares.
> 
> Any takers for:
> etc....
> ...



I'll put 5 on 2345 to 2359!


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2014)

So, word has it, that the T-4's went into the mail Tuesday night and electronic versions "should" be available on EMAA by Thursday.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> So, word has it, that the T-4's went into the mail Tuesday night and electronic versions "should" be available on EMAA by Thursday.



I thought the whole point was to save money by not mailing them out?  :facepalm:


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I thought the whole point was to save money by not mailing them out?  :facepalm:



Personnel have the option of choice their method of delivery.  You can change these settings in EMAA under "Delivery Options".  Electronic or Papercopy.

Either way, I believe everyone will still receive an "electronic" version.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2014)

My T4 is on EMMA today, and sitting in my pocket now. I like the electronic system, but it shouldn't take 3+ weeks longer than when we used to recieve then in the mail.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Feb 2014)

As long as the CAF runs two custom applications for pay, built on app frameworks that are poorly supported, there will be delays.

Once we migrate to a commerical payroll software package we'll see improved turnaround times.


----------



## AirDet (26 Feb 2014)

I guess I would've lost the pool.

Did anyone else notice they came out at 1445? I was surprised it wasn't after hours. Thanks to the T 4 staff.


----------



## Zoomie (28 Feb 2014)

Anyone in the know please confirm if the T4's will be sent out with the electronic pay statements?  I get everything in soft copy from EMAA - I just don't know if they will email me my T4 too.  I want to save a 1 hour drive just to print a piece of paper.


----------



## DAA (28 Feb 2014)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Anyone in the know please confirm if the T4's will be sent out with the electronic pay statements?  I get everything in soft copy from EMAA - I just don't know if they will email me my T4 too.  I want to save a 1 hour drive just to print a piece of paper.



You will only receive a papercopy if you selected that option on the EMAA website.  If you have the electronic versions, then those are suitable for filing with your Tax return.

I'm not sure if the T-4's will be automatically sent but if they are, same as pay statements, they will only go to "@forces.gc.ca" email accounts.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Feb 2014)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Anyone in the know please confirm if the T4's will be sent out with the electronic pay statements?  I get everything in soft copy from EMAA - I just don't know if they will email me my T4 too.  I want to save a 1 hour drive just to print a piece of paper.



AFAIK T4s are posted to EMAA, but not emailed out.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Mar 2014)

My pay statements go to gmail - I'll give it until next week and then I'll drive in.


----------



## Ralph (2 Mar 2014)

If you sign up with CRA's My Account, which takes a few weeks, unfortunately, your T4 data will show up there but won't (AFAIK) allow you to print out an official statement. Works for electronic returns, though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2014)

Ralph said:
			
		

> If you sign up with CRA's My Account, which takes a few weeks, unfortunately, your T4 data will show up there but won't (AFAIK) allow you to print out an official statement. Works for electronic returns, though.



Pretty sure I've printed T4's from there before. I'll have to check as I've not rec'd my last T4 from the military yet and I can no longer, as a retiree, access EMMA. 

Yes, they also have my current address before anyone asks 

You could always take a screen shot and print that. Copies of documents (T4s) are not required if you file electronically. Just make sure you eventually get them in case you ever get audited and have to produce them.


----------



## smale436 (2 Mar 2014)

That's interesting to know. I have used CRA my account for awhile but never knew about the T4 feature. However I'm curious if the T4s are just generated automatically from your last pay statement or if there is manual data entry at any point? I noticed the amounts on the electronic t4 for employment income, taxable allowances, and income tax deducted varies anywhere from $2-5 difference from the same info on the end-Dec pay statement. No big deal and probably would make no difference tax wise. Just something I noticed and could not account for the shortfall on any of the 2013 statements.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2014)

I got my T4 off of EMAA (and already filed my taxes) and received one in the mail today (same one).


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Mar 2014)

Same thing, and I have my settings set to receive  electronically.


----------



## DAA (9 Feb 2015)

2014 T4's are now available in EMAA.

If you don't have access to EMAA, see CANFORGEN 03/15 for assistance.


----------



## Teager (13 Feb 2015)

Just a question. For recently released members will the T4 just be mailed out or do I need to contact DMCA 4 or NDHQ/DMPAP Pay Services?


----------



## dimsum (13 Feb 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> 2014 T4's are now available in EMAA.
> 
> If you don't have access to EMAA, see CANFORGEN 03/15 for assistance.



Mind posting the CANFORGEN on here?  Us OUTCAN folks (ok, I) don't have access to EMAA or DWAN, as you'd expect.


----------



## Teager (13 Feb 2015)

> CANFORGEN 003/15 CMP 002/15 061521Z JAN 15
> DISTRIBUTION OF 2014 TAX YEAR T4/R1 FORMS
> 
> http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2015/003-15_e.asp
> ...


----------



## Zoomie (13 Feb 2015)

EMAA promised she would email me my T4 when it comes available - she better not be slacking at her job.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2015)

I didn't get an email, but my T4 was waiting for me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Feb 2015)

I had to pull them off of EMAA as well.


----------



## DAA (16 Feb 2015)

Ditch said:
			
		

> EMAA promised she would email me my T4 when it comes available - she better not be slacking at her job.



I think you have to go into EMAA and actually "tell it" to email you your T-4.  If you haven't done that yet, you probably won't get an emailed version.


----------



## Zoomie (16 Feb 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> I think you have to go into EMAA and actually "tell it" to email you your T-4.  If you haven't done that yet, you probably won't get an emailed version.


Yup - this is a true statement.  I was on EMAA last month and clicked the radio box "Send me my T4 via email"

Oh well - off to the Det to get it printed.


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2015)

They are also available on the CRA website, (you need to make an account to access them).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2015)

Have the worked out the bug that didn't allow EMAA to send pay statements to email addresses out side the DIN.....


----------



## DAA (17 Feb 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Have the worked out the bug that didn't allow EMAA to send pay statements to email addresses out side the DIN.....



Not sure, I've never bothered to change mine back.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2015)

Wonder if the same issue is present in the T4 email out?


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Have the worked out the bug that didn't allow EMAA to send pay statements to email addresses out side the DIN.....


They sure did - get them every month sent to gmail.com account.


----------



## Habs (20 Feb 2015)

Can EMAA be accessed from a home computer, or does it need to be accessed via a DND computer? I'm looking for a link to log in but can't find anything at home..


----------



## Naval Reservist (20 Feb 2015)

Habs said:
			
		

> Can EMAA be accessed from a home computer, or does it need to be accessed via a DND computer? I'm looking for a link to log in but can't find anything at home..



Its needs to be accessed from the DWAN


----------



## dapaterson (20 Feb 2015)

Habs said:
			
		

> Can EMAA be accessed from a home computer, or does it need to be accessed via a DND computer? I'm looking for a link to log in but can't find anything at home..



EMAA is DWAN only.


----------



## MilEME09 (20 Feb 2015)

It should be noted for all of those out there like me who didn't choose to save the 30 cents of paper and wanted a paper copy still, it will come as the government by law has to mail us a T4 unless we opt for the email service. How long that will take is beyond me though.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2015)

By law, T4s have to be post marked by 28 Feb every year, so expect it to arrive a few days after that.


----------



## kev994 (20 Feb 2015)

There is a canforgen stating that it will not be mailed this year unless you specifically opt out of electronic delivery.


----------



## Teager (24 Feb 2015)

I'm a recently released member. I have looked at my T4 via the CRA my account. The Employment income is way off and below what I made. I was wondering if anyone knew who I would contact for this issue?


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2015)

Send me a pm and I will find the info for you when I am not on my phone.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 May 2015)

I am a Reservist and I am just filing my taxes for both 2013 and 2014 and I noticed that while entering the fields into the software, both T4s from the CAF state there was no income tax deducted. Is this due to the fact that I did not make over the provincial and federal personal claim amount? Because box 22 is empty showing I have not paid any income tax off my ResF pay I am being informed I actually *owe* taxes... which is awesome because I am late and I'm going to get penalties.

Thanks.


----------



## abejackson (22 Mar 2018)

I retired from the CF last year but I wasn't given the provincial tax document upon my release.
I informed my former chain of command but it appears that they were moved to other departments.
Should I deal with the Release Section? I'm from Ontario but I worked in Quebec most of my career and also I still reside in Quebec.
Thanks guys!


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2018)

Have you tried logging into CRA's My Account? All of my CAF T4s are there right back until 2008.


----------



## kratz (7 Feb 2019)

For those who prefer to file their taxes early.
There's a notice posted at the BOR that this year's T4s should drop in EMMA as early as this Monday, February 11, 2019. 

No mention on how well the new BGRS T4s portion is working.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Feb 2019)

I thought BGRS wasn't doing T4s, and all these taxes were deducted from our milpay?  Or do I have my lines crossed?


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Feb 2019)

BGRS does them for relocation as it is separate.  I got this in an e-mail Thursday last week:

"BGRS is pleased to announce that all T4/RL-1 statements for taxation year 2018 will soon be available on the Transferee Secure Website by February 28, 2019. "

Not sure why I got it, my posting was no cost. (Just up the road)


----------



## dimsum (7 Feb 2019)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> BGRS does them for relocation as it is separate.  I got this in an e-mail Thursday last week:
> 
> "BGRS is pleased to announce that all T4/RL-1 statements for taxation year 2018 will soon be available on the Transferee Secure Website by February 28, 2019. "
> 
> Not sure why I got it, my posting was no cost. (Just up the road)



I got it too, even thought I didn't get moved last year.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2019)

T4's for 2018 have just dropped via EMAA today......


----------



## Infanteer (12 Feb 2019)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> BGRS does them for relocation as it is separate.  I got this in an e-mail Thursday last week:
> 
> "BGRS is pleased to announce that all T4/RL-1 statements for taxation year 2018 will soon be available on the Transferee Secure Website by February 28, 2019. "
> 
> Not sure why I got it, my posting was no cost. (Just up the road)



That was under the old system.  I was informed that the DND now issues the T4 and deducts the taxes for moves.  It should be on EMAA.  Perhaps BGRS is just getting the T4 from the DND?


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Feb 2019)

Got another email from BGRS saying the T4 was available from them.  When I logged in, and after some searching, it turns out it is due to the pay increase from 2016 when I got posted which caused an increase in my Posting Allowance.  It was so small I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Lumber (20 Feb 2019)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Got another email from BGRS saying the T4 was available from them.  When I logged in, and after some searching, it turns out it is due to the pay increase from 2016 when I got posted which caused an increase in my Posting Allowance.  It was so small I had forgotten about it.



Oh wow! $85!

...


----------



## dimsum (20 Feb 2019)

I'm pretty proactive on my taxes, so I did them last night.  I got the email about BGRS T4s today and yep, about $90.  

It's not enough for me to amend my taxes when I get the assessment in the summer.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Feb 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm pretty proactive on my taxes, so I did them last night.  I got the email about BGRS T4s today and yep, about $90.
> 
> It's not enough for me to amend my taxes when I get the assessment in the summer.



If the system works correctly (and yes, sometimes it does regardless what people think about CRA), even if you have not included a physical T4 slip from BGRS with your return, it will still be entered on your CRA records since BGRS is required to file it with CRA prior to mailing you your copy.  If it is on record with CRA when they process your return, the amounts will be included in their calculation.  They may mention it on your notice of assessment.  If it arrives after they have processed your return, the additional income "may" trigger an automatic reassessment; if such a reassessment indicates a change in the amount of refund (or amount owning) then the CRA is not hesitant to either ask for what is owed or send out any additional refund.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2019)

Netfiled as soon as the system opened on Family Day. Checked an hour later and its showing assessed, with a Feb 28 data. Judging by previous years, that's when I'll get my refund. Figured why let the government get more free interest on my money.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Feb 2019)

Anyone outside the RCAF who was supposed to have a Box 43 get a T4 without one?  Wondering if this was a common thing this year.  Supposedly 'they are looking into it'...all I know is we've been told to not file taxes yet, pending amended T4s.  Anyone seen their amended one yet?


----------



## Das_Ship (26 Feb 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Anyone outside the RCAF who was supposed to have a Box 43 get a T4 without one?  Wondering if this was a common thing this year.  Supposedly 'they are looking into it'...all I know is we've been told to not file taxes yet, pending amended T4s.  Anyone seen their amended one yet?



Yes, I was supposed to have a box 43, and do not. I'm out-of-country and my pay office has given me zero assistance. I take it that it is some kind of system issue? Hoping EMMA auto delivers any amendments, otherwise it's a $700 flight home just to submit taxes


----------

